# L'archivista(II)



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

quello che vide lo lasciò a bocca aperta. Non ci capiva granchè ma  quei macchinari con quelle luci lampeggianti 
dovevano costare un patrimonio.
Solo un tavolo al centro della stanza con tre video e tre tastiere. I video erano spenti. 
Ne accese uno e gli apparve una schermata nera fitta di numeri e scritte incomprensibili; scrollò le spalle e lo rispense. 
Inutile perdere tempo con diavolerie tecnologiche che tanto non sarebbe riuscito a capire.
Piuttosto doveva trovare un bagno, acqua, bende, magari alcool.
Si guardò attorno e vide una seconda porta seminascosta dietro una scaffalatura.Entrò: il bagno, ottimo, era pulito e non mancava nulla, 
c'era anche la doccia e un armadietto.
Era stato colpito solo di striscio ma la ferita era estesa, doveva lavarla, disinfettarla e chiuderla. Frugando trovò del disinfettante, cerotti, garze 
e una busta di rasoi usa e getta ancora nuovi: meglio radere i peli per evitare infezioni.
Trovò anche degli antidolorifici e ne prese subito uno, mettendosi poi la scatola in tasca.
Riuscì bene o male a medicarsi, oramai non perdeva più sangue e pensò di tornare a dare un'occhiata al padrone di casa: respirava, ma era ancora privo di sensi.
Gli frugò nelle tasche e trovò il portafogli, dentro c'era un po' di contante, anzi più di quanto avesse sperato. 
Mise i soldi nella stessa tasca dove aveva messo le pastiglie e continuò a controllare il contenuto del portafogli, 
ma oltre ad un documento sicuramente falso non trovò nulla di interessante. 
In verità di cose interessanti quella sera ne aveva viste altre, probabilmente erano quelle che lo frenavano dall'uscire e scomparire nella notte, lasciando il suo ultimo incontro al suo destino.
Fanculo, si disse e tornò nella stanza con i macchinari senza neppure sapere per quale motivo lo stesse facendo, visto che di quelle diavolerie capiva pochissimo.
Aveva un computer portatile, che aveva preso come rimborso spese da un cliente che l'aveva costretto a ricercarlo per farsi pagare, 
ma sapeva usarlo pochissimo e si limitava a quelle tre o quattro cose che Jonny, il barista della bettola dove gli avevano sparato, gli aveva insegnato una sera di fiacca.
Povero Jonny, il primo sparo gli aveva fatto sparire la faccia... e con Jonny era sparito anche il conto che avrebbe prima o poi dovuto saldare, alla fine quella sera non era poi stata del tutto negativa.
Si mise davanti ai monitor e accese il secondo, sperando di non vedere un'altra schermata di simboli misteriosi.
Gli apparve una struttura di cartelle abbastanza simile a quella che usava anche lui per salvare le foto e i filmati che scaricava da internet quando riusciva a collegarsi a quale wi-fi non protetta.
Cominciò a scorrere i titoli fino a quando uno non lo incuriosì: Il Golpe delle Babbione.
Così un giornalista spiritosone aveva battezzato qualche tempo prima la successione delle mogli ai detentori delle più alte cariche delle maggiori potenze occidentali, 
nonchè ai proprietari del pacchetto di maggioranza delle più importanti multinazionali, che erano stati misteriosamente avvelenati durante un convegno di emergenza 
che si stava tenendo in seguito a violazioni di misure di sicurezza che si erano verificate in tutti gli stati. 
Erano stati diffusi segreti militari, segreti di stato, segreti tecnologici delle aziende più all'avanguardia nei settori dell'elettronica, delle armi e delle comunicazioni.
Il mondo insomma stava tremando e questo attentato era un altro colpo che minava la stabilità e la pace.
Non tutti erano morti, anzi in realtà si erano salvati quasi tutti, ma riportando danni cerebrali devastanti.
Ricordava che il giornalista nel suo articolo esprimesse perplessità sul fatto che l'indomani dall'attentato, 
quando i sostituti designati in caso di emergenza cominciarono a svolgere le loro funzioni, risultò che ciascuno di questi era anche la consorte afflitta o la vedova.
Nell'articolo velatamente si insinuava che magari, invece di inseguire piste su complotti internazionali, gli investigatori avrebbero dovuto guardare nelle immediate vicinanze delle vittime. 
In effetti la coincidenza era curiosa e nei giorni successivi lui aveva cercato il seguito dell'inchiesta giornalistica, ma il giornalista mattacchione sembrò sparire.
Nessuno sollevò mai altri dubbi in merito al singolare avvenimento anche perchè la situazione internazionale era tesa, quella economica traballante e i problemi erano altri... ma a qualcuno, 
a lui in special modo, successivamente quella coincidenza, alla luce di alcuni avvenimenti, era apparsa piuttosto sospetta.
Quindi gli sembrò strano trovare, ora, una cartella con lo stesso titolo dell'articolo e l'aprì...


----------



## brenin (17 Febbraio 2016)

ci sarà un seguito ???


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2016)

brenin;bt10938 ha detto:
			
		

> ci sarà un seguito ???


quando ho tempo, qualche pezzo lo aggiungo.


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata;bt10944 ha detto:
			
		

> quando ho tempo, qualche pezzo lo aggiungo.


Non era un sollecito.... scusa e grazie per gli scritti.


----------

